# First Post- BM @ the Double Nipple



## Looseconnection (May 18, 2009)

This is my first time posting to this site, usually over on THT. Anyhow we had a good weekend with fairly decent weather. Out to the SSW about 65 to 70 miles. Water was real nice at the DN. Not much grass or bait, but there were a few fish. Finally got the BM and YFT skunk off the boat.

LC


----------



## fisheye48 (Sep 28, 2007)

Good deal!!! welcome to the forum. and congrats on the catch


----------



## Looseconnection (May 18, 2009)

eb4- dont be haten' cause your 7 foot 12 and weight 32 lbs.


----------



## Runned Over (Sep 6, 2008)

One heck of an entrance!!!! (To the forum) :clap

Welcome, hope to see more reports like this one.


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

Sweet


----------



## pelagicone (Jul 25, 2008)

Welcome to the PFF , awesome report keep them comin!


----------



## Thisldu (Oct 2, 2007)

Nice job fellas. The Squeezex had to head north early thanks to Claudette. Where was our tow in? LOL. Good to talk to ya'll out there, except Mac of course.

We ended up 1 for 2 on whites and the one dolphin. Got smoked by an unidentified something just east of Petronius... seeing the YFT you guys caught makes me think I know what it was now....


----------



## Looseconnection (May 18, 2009)

Yall should have followed us. We never got into any weather to speak of, on the way in it chopped up but not much else. Nice white btw. 

LC


----------



## SnapperSlapper (Feb 13, 2009)

Good thing you had those beautifully rigged ballyhoo.


----------



## Thisldu (Oct 2, 2007)

Mighty generous of you....funny thing is the white we caught actually hit one of mine, which of course wasn't rigged nearly as pretty as yours.  I have your baits at the house BTW, the boat was already up when I talked to you.


----------

